# Estrogen dominance



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Kicking myself in the arse right now. iroczinoz? if anyone heard from him/her, has told me months ago i may have estrogen dominance. i have endometriosis and looking back at my saliva test back in november, shows low progesterone  i have estrogen dominance. dr is putting me on oral progesterone 25 mg on day 13-25 of my cycle at bedtime. I should've seen the signs a long time ago. as I'm improving my adrenals, gut, and ferritin levels, i ignored my estrogen dominance and no wonder i feel so crappy.

currently on naturethroid 65 mg.
last labs:
tsh 1.96 (0.-3-3)
free t3 2.6 (2.5-3.9)
free t4 0.68 (0.58-1.64)
rt3 11 (8-25)


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I hear ya. Me too. I was feeling sooooooo crappy and then found out I had hashi's AND estrogen dominance. As if dealing with hashi's isn't enough.
Naturopath has me on 100 mg progesterone with a little bit of testerone as well. (Low in that too) and it makes a huge difference. I feel MUCH better now. Alot of the depression I was feeling was from low progesterone. I knew I wasn't depressed and didn't need Prozac, but I still felt funky. Much better now.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjm,

yes ! i cant wait to start. ill only be taking 25 mg oral progesterone to start with on day 13-25 of my cycle at bedtime. was that the same for you when you started? and do you take it at bedtime too?

I have endometriosis so I know i have estrogen dominance! my ob doctor believes i dont. so i had to go to my doc who manages my thyroid instead and got the prescription!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Smellie,

Your thyroid labs are still extremely hypo. Could this be the cause of your feeling so poorly?

I had estrogen dominance and used a OTC progesterone cream - it helped level out some ill feelings.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

What do you reckon about this? 
I've never heard of this before? I was going to start using my progesterone cream again but now I'm wondering if I should make sure and get my levels tested again.
I guess that is what he's saying? Don't use progesterone unless you're really sure you need it, because I'm sure he had another video talking about the link between progesterone deficiency and hashimoto's symptoms. 
Confusing!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

smelliebellie said:


> sjm,
> 
> yes ! i cant wait to start. ill only be taking 25 mg oral progesterone to start with on day 13-25 of my cycle at bedtime. was that the same for you when you started? and do you take it at bedtime too?
> 
> I have endometriosis so I know i have estrogen dominance! my ob doctor believes i dont. so i had to go to my doc who manages my thyroid instead and got the prescription!


I was using it day 14-26 and 25 mg but then started taking it 7 days after my period stops until it starts again the next month. I am like clock work - every 25 days, though now I am getting older, my periods are only 2-3 days max. I usually stop taking it for 7 days during the month. And I don't use cream - I have a compounded form that goes under my tougue at bedtime. The doc increased the dose when I had my levels tested again and I still too low.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Desertrose said:


> What do you reckon about this?
> I've never heard of this before? I was going to start using my progesterone cream again but now I'm wondering if I should make sure and get my levels tested again.
> I guess that is what he's saying? Don't use progesterone unless you're really sure you need it, because I'm sure he had another video talking about the link between progesterone deficiency and hashimoto's symptoms.
> Confusing!


I've heard hormone creams are not good since they get into the fat under skin and keep releasing the hormons...something like that. What he is saying in the video is prog therapy if not needed could be bad for hashi.


----------



## alphatyp (Aug 9, 2013)

Who prescribed you nature throid? My reg Dr wont do it. Says my labs are normal and I run the risk of going hyper if I take any thyroid hormone.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Ana78, yes I agree. I think I'll wait and see what my levels are before using it again.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

alphatyp said:


> Who prescribed you nature throid? My reg Dr wont do it. Says my labs are normal and I run the risk of going hyper if I take any thyroid hormone.


I went to a Naturopath for my Naturethroid.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I told my dr i was extremely allergic and needed to switch from armour to nature throid which was designed for allergic people. She just give me the prescription. I learned that in this matter, if all of the drs will treat this disease like "its not a big deal" i CANNOT have a male dr, not bc they know less than female drs but bc they have not been dealing themselves w/fluctuating hormones thir entire lives! Ive seen 4 drs, 3 males and 1 woman. To me none of them know anything about hashis but the only one willing to help was the woman. She lets me check tsh every month (the others, "come in three months" yeah right), agrees to every test i propose, changes my pills...I would be dead by now or very messed up otherwise.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Btw, she is a regular family dr, no endo or naturopath. I would recomend a female dr to deal w/this type of disease, unless you find a really good male dr. The gender is not imp but if they dont know much, at least one who has felt a little what i feel.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been to MANY docs in the past two years. One endo that took three months to get in and was supposed to be "one of the best" when dealing with hashi's. BIG, FAT JOKE. He sucked and I will never go back again. In addition to wait three months to see him, I waited an hour in his office and then he spent a whole 10 minutes with me and looked at his watch the whole time. Buh Bye Butthead.
My naturopath is a woman and has saved my life. She spends at least an hour with me each visit and I never have a hard time getting appt. She ran all the right tests and she was the one that found my hashi's. Naturopath's are the ONLY way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sjmjuly, I'm just curious... is your Naturopath paid for by insurance, or do you pay out of pocket? Even out of pocket, it sounds like she'd be worth it for spending the time with you and giving your health the attention it needs.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

sjmjuly
i agree


----------

